
From $4.5B to Nothing: Forbes Revises Net Worth of Theranos' Elizabeth Holmes - Jerry2
http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2016/06/01/from-4-5-billion-to-nothing-forbes-revises-estimated-net-worth-of-theranos-founder-elizabeth-holmes/#6aae9c6e2f29
======
alexkehr
This is pretty old news.

